
Male and Female Brains Are Different. Should It Matter? - NegatioN
https://medium.com/s/meghan-daum/male-and-female-brains-are-different-should-it-matter-6db82ead5e20
======
ddingus
Two things:

Should it matter is not the right question. The science will tell us, and
understanding differences among people is never a bad thing. We are all
different.

Celebrate that, work to mutual respect and understanding and equality in terms
of gender role freedom. In my view, that is the outcome of successful
feminism.

Do the brains of trans people change over time once they transition? If so, we
have an opportunity to get otherwise hard to get data. They will go through
experiments, of a sort ethics would very clearly bar (and should), as they
seek harmony between mind and body.

